

What happened to Shoutfit? - palish

<a href="http://www.shoutfit.com" rel="nofollow">http://www.shoutfit.com</a> has been down for a very long time.
======
ericb
There is some info here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=56076>

~~~
jsjenkins168
No offense to these guys, but how could they simply give up? Even taking
another job just to make ends meet is better than stopping. Do they know what
kind of opportunity they are giving up on? If they wanted to ditch Shoutfit
and try something else I'm sure YC would still help them meet investors, etc.
It just amazes me they would pass up on utilizing the opportunity they still
have, especially when there are so many other hackers out there (many on this
forum) who would give a leg for the same opportunity...

Edit: I'm just going off of altay's comment in the above thread, so I probably
shouldn't jump to conclusions. These guys could be working on something new
for all I know

~~~
socmoth
you are right about jumping to conclusions. life is complicated (and good)

~~~
palish
So.. What happened?

------
danw
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator#Portfolio>

~~~
palish
What about it?

